

Show HN: FiveFootShelf – Curated reading lists for great literature - jkoschei
http://fivefootshelf.org

======
jkoschei
Hey HN!

This is a Meteor app I've been building for the past six weeks. It's
definitely a "scratch your own itch" project -- I've wanted a source for well-
curated, topical reading lists, but haven't found anything that quite fit the
bill. Rather than complaining or waiting for somebody else to build it, I went
ahead and did it myself.

This is very much an MVP — it has some rough edges, the design isn't exactly
drool-worthy, and there are several much-needed features on the way. But I'd
rather have the thing launched and be a little embarrassed than to stash it in
the Graveyard of Dead Projects (my Dropbox folder).

Any and all feedback is welcome... just please keep in mind that (1) it's an
MVP and (2) it's not for everybody. I value the HN community's thoughts — take
a look and let me know what you think!

------
cafard
What does the word "curated" offer that "selected" or "chosen" doesn't? And
for that matter, who sees a reading list and doesn't suppose it to have been
selected?

I also have to say that "subscribe to this list and track your progress"
strikes me as odd. Pick up a copy, mark or dog-ear, and that job is done.
Register and read for free--Gutenberg doesn't require registration, and as far
as I know doesn't track one.

But the site is handsome.

------
fiatjaf
That's great, but I like much more the content itself than the "app"
functionalities.

